# Please help me pick out and old Alpine amp for my build



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new here and have a 1981 Corvette that I'm going to do an old school Alpine build in. 

I'm using a 7502 head unit. 6960 6x9s in the rear (50w RMS 100w max), a 10'' sub SWR-254A (200w RMS 600w max) 

front speakers are yet to be determined but the dash will fit up to a 4x6 or I can go up to 6.5" in the kick panels. I was planning on running the front speakers off the head unit, which is 25wx2 max. (I have some pioneer 4x6s in there now, think they're 20w RMS)

My original plan was to use a 3555 amp as a 3 channel, but now I'm not sure if it's going to put out enough power for the 2 6x9s and the sub. 

What do you guys think? I'm not totally against amping all the speakers and running two separate amps, but there's not much space to mount anything in the car, and I only have one set of RCAs coming off the head unit, and not really any room to run an equalizer or sound processor.

here's my box and speakers: 



Here's my head unit:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is not a bad amp.I have owned and installed a few of them.
We put one in a friends pickup,run 3 channel mode on a 12 and 5.25 comps and it sounded really good.And it cranked.

I may be wrong but I think they made a 6 channel also.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

yes, the Alpine 3566 is the 6 channel version. That's another one I'm considering in case I want to change the front speakers later and amp them. 

I'm also hearing the 4 channel 3553 may be more than enough to do the 6x9s and the sub since these amps are under rated. 

The smaller the better for this car.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 6 channel would work unless you like it loud.It might over heat.A 2 channel on subs and the 3555 in 4 channel mode on the highs would work better.
Since you are going old school I would add an Alpine 1/2 din EQ and then you would have sub outs also.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

yeah, I think the 6 channel only has 30w per channel now that you say that. I would love to use an equalizer but there's just nowhere to install one, unless I hang it under the dash or maybe put it in the glove box. 

I guess I'll just try to find a 3555 for now, just to get the sub powered, and I can always find another two channel amp later on.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

> I was planning on running the front speakers off the head unit, which is 25wx2 max. (I have some pioneer 4x6s in there now, think they're 20w RMS)


I own an Alpine 7802 HU they put out about 8 rms per channel max. no joke. imo you'll be left wanting more. I have a small Alpine 4 chl that's only as big as a hand, the 3531 that delivers 18 true rms x 4. You can also find small 2 chl amps such as the 3522 regularly for sale on feebay for $30-40. Great little amps.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I was wondering how much the stock head unit put out RMS. thanks


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

i picked up a 3555 for $75. i'll get it installed sometime next week probably.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

qwank said:


> I was wondering how much the stock head unit put out RMS. thanks


Not enough to drive anything decent.

Kill the idea of running anything of headunit power.

Some of the newer Alpines say in the last 10/11 years which had the extra wire thats suggested to run to the battery put out around 25 watts/channel.

Just pick up as many of the older 2 channel Alpines since those are great amps.

I have a 3555, 3525, and one of the mini 18x2 jobbies from my very first system back in 1992.

Solid amps and never broke a sweat or shut down on me.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a double din HU in my daily driver and it only put's out 18w per channel. before that I had the last year of the Vdrive headunits that put out 45w per channel. I honestly see no difference in sound between the two. I actually think the newer DD sounds much better. 

yeah, I'll run the 3555 as a 3 channel for now, then maybe get a 3549 to run the subs, and use the 3555 for the 4 speakers. I'm also thinking the 1/2 din equalizer it a great idea, since I have one set of RCAs, and the equalizer will split it into 3 sets. I'll just have to mount it under the dash for now, or do a custom set up in the dash. I can get the dash panels for $60 brand new, so if I have to buy another one to cut up it's no big deal. I also really want to get my hands on a nice 7390 in the future.

If I was to run new speaker in the corners, does anyone have a good recommendation for a set that will pair well with the 3555? I think i'd like to run 6.5" components all around.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I got my amp in. I tested it and the light turns orange for about 2 seconds then stays green. I'm guessing this is normal?

what gauge power wire do you guys recommend for these amps?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

16 gauge will work fine for 50 watts per channel.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Power wire, not speaker wire


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry.8 gauge is plenty.Current draw for that amp should be around 30 amps.

10 gauge would work but 8 gauge will give less voltage drop and room for adding the other amp.
4 gauge would be even better,but not necessary.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks. the power and ground terminals are so small on the amp, I was guessing anything larger than 8 gauge would be overkill. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I got the amp and speaker hooked up finally. the amp and 6x9s sound great. the Subwoofer is dead though. I ohmed it out and it's open. now I have to find another old school sub. might take awhile.


----------

